# JL Cooper Master Fader pro or Palette gear system



## Mishabou (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm looking buy a Midi CC controller and unsure to go with the JL Cooper Master Fader pro or Palette gear system. Suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## Bear Market (Jun 8, 2018)

I have no experience with Palette but own a FaderMaster. It's a solid piece of kit. However, I am actually considering changing it out for something with a tad shorter faders. 100mm, while allowing precision, makes it difficult to perform the CCs when recording. 

I am a terrible performer though, so that might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## antonyb (Jun 8, 2018)

Check out Christian Henson’s review on Palette, pros and cons
Am personally looking into Icon’s platform M+


----------



## packetslave (Jun 8, 2018)

antonyb said:


> Am personally looking into Icon’s platform M+



Don't. Buggy as heck and their customer support is non-existant


----------



## antonyb (Jun 8, 2018)

packetslave said:


> Don't. Buggy as heck and their customer support is non-existant


Oh... thanks! That'll save me research time.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 8, 2018)

antonyb said:


> Check out Christian Henson’s review on Palette, pros and cons


Here's the video. It's worth noting that *Christian* added the following below the video:



christianhenson said:


> ** CORRECTION ** Palette gear advise me that you can actually switch off the "attention seeking" screen in preferences!





Best,

Geoff


----------

